# News you may have missed...



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

... Just like the Military Industrial complex I use to be apart of, we as drivers aid and abet. Now I haven't read it all yet, so....

https://www.prisonplanet.com/amazon-poses-a-serious-threat-to-freedom-and-free-markets.html


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Defense contractors selling high end weapons to enemies and telecoms taking over the internet. And you are worried about Amazon...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Um, point taken, this is the Flex section.


----------

